# AED / Defibrillator Failure?



## MMiz (Apr 7, 2013)

A posting on Physio Control's website and some searching led me to many articles highlighting a scary trend of AED failures.  It makes sense, the devices sit for years without use.

Has anyone ever had an AED or Defibrillator fail on them?  What did you do?  Do you have protocols for such a failure?


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 7, 2013)

I wouldn't imagine most people on the forum have this problem. Most monitors used in EMS organizations are used fairly often and tested daily. Public access AEDs would really be where failures occur, and Physio or Zoll probably have data on that. By the time I get to an AED that's not working, I'd be putting on my monitor anyway.


----------

